# I think I might have found my costume for this year.



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Last year for Halloween I was Sharknado. Why? Cause I thought it was one of the weirdest things I'd ever seen.










Well I think I found my costume for this year.










http://www.weather.com/news/weather...ma-safari-park-tigers-went-missing-in-tornado

Sure, no tigers really escaped, but then I bet no sharks got sucked up in a tornado either. I'd better start collecting stuffed tigers. And this year I'm not letting my daughter pin one on my butt. I couldn't sit down all night with that thing there.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you are such a goof

Better hope no one comes up with Cactusnado. That would make for a really uncomfortable costume.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Lol, awesome costume idea!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Your just wild and crazy aren't you. 

http://www.orientaltrading.com/holidays/halloween-a1-550760.fltr

oriental trading might be a good place to look for stuffed animals


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Love it, expect great things from you!


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Ha...Ha...I love it! You know how to have fun!!!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Scareme, you are a delight! I love how you think!


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

The Nados have arrived, maybe I'll do Hedgehog Nado.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

That was hilarious .. I've never seen like that one before..


----------

